# Food chain disruption



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

Hi all, I hope everyone is stocked up with the basic essentials, I went to Big C down here in Chumphon this morning and food items like rice and noodles were running low, sugar is out of stock and from what I could understand no more will be coming for now because of the floods in Bangkok, I'm sure it won't take too long for other items that come from or through the flood affected area to start running low. Makkro still seems to have a decent supply, perhaps they have warehouses scattered around the country and not just in one place. How is the food situation in your part of Thailand?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

TomTao said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone is stocked up with the basic essentials, I went to Big C down here in Chumphon this morning and food items like rice and noodles were running low, sugar is out of stock and from what I could understand no more will be coming for now because of the floods in Bangkok, I'm sure it won't take too long for other items that come from or through the flood affected area to start running low. Makkro still seems to have a decent supply, perhaps they have warehouses scattered around the country and not just in one place. How is the food situation in your part of Thailand?


The main distribution centers of the big supermarket-chains are located in the Bangkok area along the Chao Praya river. Some of those centers are flooded. An other reason is that local manufacturers are flooded and don't have output. 

The problem will remain for a few weeks.


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Joseph44, I wasn't aware that the distribution centers were so close to the river, its not too hard for people like me who have access to the local growers market, but it must be hard for those who are in areas where all the local produce has been wiped out by the flood, I hope the food and drinking water that has been sent up for distribution gets to all who need it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

TomTao said:


> Thanks Joseph44, I wasn't aware that the distribution centers were so close to the river, its not too hard for people like me who have access to the local growers market, but it must be hard for those who are in areas where all the local produce has been wiped out by the flood, I hope the food and drinking water that has been sent up for distribution gets to all who need it.


Well, actually, there is a severe shortage of drinking water in Bangkok itself. And right now, although the supply of food is an issue, I am more concerned with hygiene (tap water's main source, Khlong Prapa was heavily contaminated after residents broke a **** protecting the canal from flood waters).

When I left BKK, there was no water to be found anywhere.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Well, actually, there is a severe shortage of drinking water in Bangkok itself. And right now, although the supply of food is an issue, I am more concerned with hygiene (tap water's main source, Khlong Prapa was heavily contaminated after residents broke a **** protecting the canal from flood waters).
> 
> When I left BKK, there was no water to be found anywhere.


Banglamung area has the same problem.....no drinking-water to be found although there is production. Reason: most of the output is going to BKK.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

Been to Hua Hin. The local Tesco was devoid of water. However, Villa Market had six-packs at 268 THB/pack (yikes!), and from what I learned further along, there was a wholesaler with plenty of water. Sometimes, it just means you have to go farther or know the right channels to find the food/water. Just as in war times, going with the mass does not help.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

our local shops have been OK, once last week the 7/11 had no bread or milk but back to normal the day after
went in to the city this morning, don't usually shop at Tesco but had a look and many of their shelves are bare - the meat dept where they had zero items; otherwise not flood/stockpile items but just day-to-day things they have not been able to re-stock.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

My latest review of the supply situation was the two last days in Bangkok (returned back on Tuesday).

Big C Pratunam was very adequately stocked with everything... From fresh products to milk and all the necessities you might hope for.

Villa Market Thonglor was in the same situation. So apparently some supplies have managed to get into the city.


----------



## bcfc (Jul 3, 2009)

Shortages beginning to bite in Samui too.


----------

